
A geek's work-at-home experience - subwiz
http://fileit.in/p/31
======
steve19
"I don't commute anywhere during peak hours. My carbon footprint is
considerably reduced."

He must have a pretty dull life if the first "Joy of Working From Home" is
reducing his carbon footprint ;)

------
jcnnghm
He hasn't been at it long enough to really know. Live and work in the same
place for long enough and it will feel like a cage.

~~~
truebosko
This is why you go out and work in cafes a few times a week .. or if you can
afford it, rent out a co-working space, which is probably the best idea due to
the ability to talk with many other like-minded people

